# storm pictures



## loggerman (Oct 27, 2009)

Got some good picturwes from 1963 and 1969 of the blizzards up in maine. My grandfather and father plowed the town of etna maine then and my dad still is doing it today! How do you post puictures on here from old polaroids??? You have to scan them first but i have no idea how!


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

Scan them, save to hard drive on your computer. Sign up to a photo hosting site like Photobucket. Upload the pictures there. Post img links to forum. Those are the bare steps, now you must read the specific instructions on how to do each step.


----------

